# Disque dur externe USB non reconnu



## flying Pascal (22 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis passé à l'iMac intel séduit par ces merveilleuses publicités d'Apple expliquant que tout l'enfer que nous connaissions sur PC n'existait pas sur Mac, ce monde beaucoup plus simple. Et bien je dois avouer que je galère pas mal... Tout cela ne serait-il donc que du marketing ? :rose:

J'ai un boitier pour disque dur externe CoolerMaster XCraft dans lequel j'ai glissé un HDD Samsung SpinPoint T - HD501LJ - 500 Go 7200 RPM 16 Mo Serial ATA II. Il fonctionne très bien sur PC et dispose d'une partition NTFS.


Quand je le branche sur 2 PC différents, tout fonctionne.
Quand je le branche sur l'iMac, rien ne se passe (la led en façade reste rouge ce qui montre que le disque n'est pas reconnu). Le disque n'est pas vu dans l'utilitaire de disque ou dans un autre soft.

Quand je consulte les log système avec la console, j'ai ce qui suit :


```
22/05/08 16:48:19 kernel USBF: 1760.616 [0x2d0b100] The IOUSBFamily is having trouble enumerating a USB device that has been plugged in.  It will keep retrying.  (Port 2 of hub @ location: 0xfa000000) 
22/05/08 16:48:31 kernel USBF: 1772.615 AppleUSBEHCI[0x2bea000]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 0xfa, timing out! (Addr: 0, EP: 0)
22/05/08 16:48:35 kernel USBF: 1776.216 [0x2d0b100] The IOUSBFamily was not able to enumerate a device.
```
Plus rigolo, je lance VMWare fusion avec une machine virtuelle XP. La LED passe au bleu et VMWare reconnaît l'HDD et le système XP émulé aussi. :mouais:

Mon but est de formater ce disque en HFS ou HFS+ pour l'utiliser en disque de sauvegarde. L'un d'entre-vous a-t-il la clé de ce mystère ?

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2008)

Le Mac est plus strict que le PC sur le respect de la norme USB, il est probable que le bridge de ton disque dur soit incompatible avec Mac OS !


----------



## flying Pascal (23 Mai 2008)

Aïe ! Aïe ! Aïe ! Si telle est l'explication, je suis vraiment malheureux d'avoir acheté un ordinateur peut-être plus strict mais qui du coup me complique la vie ...

J'espère tout de même finir par trouver une solution.

Cordialement.


----------



## flying Pascal (29 Mai 2008)

Au cas où cela pourrait servir à d'autres, la solution est venue du support technique de Cooler Master, le fabriquant du boîtier externe USB que j'avais du mal à faire fonctionner. 

Sur son site, on peut lire à l'adresse suivante la solution. http://www.coolermaster.com/support/faq-2.php?fid=1874

Ca fonctionne !

_*Question*
How to install the X Craft 360 series driver for Mac OS?

*Answer*
Here attached the update 10.5.2 software for Mac users, please following the instruction before installation:
1. Please make sure that the Mac OS be aleray updated to 10.5.2 before you installing the driver.
2. Delete IOUSBMassStorageclass.kext, which is located in \system\libary\extensions, and restart the computer.
3. Execute X360_10.5.2_ALL.PKG, and restart the computer.

 File Attachments
    X360_10.5.2_ALL.pkg [ 86K ]
_


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Si j'ai bien compris, le constructeur demande de *modifier un composant du système* pour faire fonctionner son appareil ? :affraid: 

Il y en a qui ne manquent pas d'air  ! Comme s'ils ne pouvaient pas se conformer aux standards...

En continuant dans cette voie, on risque de se retrouver avec des composants incompatibles entre eux, des mises-à-jours qui mettent les périphériques hors fonction, :hosto: ... bref on risque de se retrouver dans le même m..dier que sous Windows  .

Alors un bon conseil : laissez les disques Cooler Master sur l'étagère du magasin, et choisissez un modèle véritablement standard.


----------



## flying Pascal (29 Mai 2008)

En fait, le disque dur marche matériellement tout à fait parfaitement puisqu'il fonctionnait dès le départ sur mon iMac mais uniquement sous Windows XP dans un émulateur VMWare fusion.

Aucune incompatibilité hardware donc. En revanche, un problème de compatibilité de MacOS probablement. D'autant plus qu'aujourd'hui est sorti une mise à jour de MacOS (cf. http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43870-apple-leopard-1053-mac.htm) qui est censée en particulier  apporter une *"Correction dun problème avec les disques durs externes, qui ne saffichaient parfois pas dans le Finder".*

Je resterai donc pour ma part fidèle à Coolermaster  dont le support technique a été capable de me régler mon problème contrairement au support technique Apple . J'en viens même à craindre que le marketing Apple "ça marche mieux, c'est plus simple, ça ne plante pas" ne soit pas beaucoup plus honnête fondamentalement que le marketing Microsoft. Il ne faudrait pas que la définition de "standard" devienne "ce qui marche avec un Mac".

Mais qu'importe ? Mon iMac est tellement beau même quand il fait un Kernel Panic. 

Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

flying Pascal a dit:


> Il ne faudrait pas que la définition de "standard" devienne "ce qui marche avec un Mac".



Là, tu confond "autour et alentours", le standard est d'abord défini, par des organisations habilitées à cette fin, puis, Apple conçois des matériels ou logiciels qui le respectent. Microsoft, eux, adaptent quasiment systématiquement les standards à leur propre sauce, les rendants souvent incompatibles avec le standard qui a été défini. Comme ils dominent le marché, certains fabricants tiers les suivent, et deviennent ainsi incompatible avec le Mac, donc, en réalité, ce qu'il ne faudrait *plus*, c'est que Microsoft traite les standards par dessus la jambe !


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

flying Pascal a dit:


> Il ne faudrait pas que la définition de "standard" devienne "ce qui marche avec un Mac".


Mouais...  Depuis un quart de siècle, on tente justement par tous les moyens de nous persuader que la définition de "standard", c'est ce qui marche chez Microsoft.

Or, on constate (et il m'a été donné de le faire presque quotidiennement dans mon boulot) que la firme de Redmond s'écarte de la majorité des standards qu'elle prétend adopter, afin de les détourner "mine de rien" à son compte et au détriment de ses concurrents, et de s'en servir pour asseoir sa position dominante.

Ainsi, même encore aujourd'hui quand un périphérique n'est pas compatible Mac (ou Linux, c'est souvent le même problème), ce n'est pas parce que les Macs (ou Linux) ne respectent pas les standards, mais parce que ces périphériques ne sont compatibles "que" PC (sous-entendu "sous Windows", et encore faut-il préciser quelle version).

Partant de là, il est normal que les disques foireux "designed for Windows" aient du mal à monter sur les Macs, et qu'Apple soit obligé de faire des développements spécifiques pour arriver à les supporter pleinement.


Quant aux problèmes liés à un matériel hors norme, ce n'est ni le rôle ni de la compétence du support technique d'Apple de les régler, mais bien celui du constructeur. En l'occurrence, c'est bien Cooler Master qui a réglé le problème cette fois (ça change d'une époque pas si lointaine où les Macs étaient presque toujours ignorés), mais d'une manière pour le moins peu orthodoxe techniquement, et qui annule de fait la garantie d'Apple (eh oui ! cf. licence paragraphe 2-D).

Pourtant, Cooler Master avait tout le loisir de régler ces problèmes d'interface d'une manière normale, en écrivant un driver pour Mac OS X ... compatible avec Mac OS X  , et en modifiant au besoin ses firmwares afin de se conformer à un standard que la majorité de ses concurrents n'a, bizarrement, eu aucun mal à mettre en oeuvre.


Bon, sur ce, bonne nuit :sleep:  !


_EDIT: tiens, je m'aperçois que j'ai été grillé par Pascal 77 (et de beaucoup, à cette heure j'écris trop lentement). Comme il dit en substance la même chose que moi, je ne dois pas être dans le faux..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> _EDIT: tiens, je m'aperçois que j'ai été grillé par Pascal 77 (et de beaucoup, à cette heure j'écris trop lentement). Comme il dit en substance la même chose que moi, je ne dois pas être dans le faux..._



Non non, ton explication est bien plus détaillée que la mienne, et a donc toute son utilité.


----------

